# Pool paint



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys.

I wonder if any of you know where I can get (if not local to me via post) pool paint that isnt blue or white. The few shops that sell it around here all sell blue or white and I really do not want to paint my balsa so bright a pool colour. 

I have been scouring the internet and found a plethora of companies in Australia and the USA who have just about every colour under the sun you can imagine in which you can paint your pool. Trouble is, they don't ship overseas.

Help!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't you add a tint to the white variety?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

what about using roof paint? You can get that in terracotta


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

country boy said:


> Can't you add a tint to the white variety?


I've discussed this with the paint shop, but he isn't sure that by doing so I might alter the chemical properties and end up with non waterproof paint. 

Donz, I asked the paint shop, but they were insistant that roof paint is toxic in this case, so I discounted that, but thanks for the suggestion.

Why is it so difficult to get choice over here????????


----------

